# Logiciel pour Ebay : garasale ou isale ?



## flocech (4 Février 2008)

salut

jai recement vu les post concernant garagesale ou isale sur macgeneration

qqun a til un avis sur ses 2 softs ? meilleure version ? version fr disponible ?

merci pour vos reponses



Les réponses sont dans le forum "Internet et réseau", pas ici ! On y va.


----------



## flocech (5 Février 2008)

qqun a til une experience sur garagesale ou sur isale ?

je cherche le meilleur soft pour ebay en francais

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Laurent_h (5 Février 2008)

flocech a dit:


> qqun a til une experience sur garagesale ou sur isale ?
> 
> je cherche le meilleur soft pour ebay en francais
> 
> merci pour votre aide



J'utilise GarageSale depuis 1 an et j'en suis très content.
La version 4.0.1 vient de sortir, et le français, même s'il y a encore des GROS  bugs de traduction, est disponible. 

Je ne connais pas iSale, mais GarageSale rempli exactement toutes les fonctions que je souhaite... et le support est assuré assez rapidement


----------



## flocech (5 Février 2008)

Laurent_h a dit:


> J'utilise GarageSale depuis 1 an et j'en suis très content.
> La version 4.0.1 vient de sortir, et le français, même s'il y a encore des GROS  bugs de traduction, est disponible.
> 
> Je ne connais pas iSale, mais GarageSale rempli exactement toutes les fonctions que je souhaite... et le support est assuré assez rapidement



ok merci pour ton aide

y a til reellement la fonction de mise en ligne programmée de lannonce sans frais supplementaires comme sur ebay ?

qd tu lachetes, cest une license d'un an  ou cest le logiciel ss date d"expiration ?

merci encore


----------



## Laurent_h (6 Février 2008)

flocech a dit:


> ok merci pour ton aide
> 
> y a til reellement la fonction de mise en ligne programmée de lannonce sans frais supplementaires comme sur ebay ?



Oui bien sûr 



flocech a dit:


> qd tu lachetes, cest une license d'un an  ou cest le logiciel ss date d"expiration ?
> 
> merci encore



C'est une license pour la version en cours.
Certains changements de version majeurs seront ensuite payants. (ex : tu achètes la 3.0, les 3.1 ou 3.4 seront gratuite, pas la 4.0, sauf à l'avoir acheté juste avant la présentation de la dernière version)


----------



## flocech (7 Février 2008)

merci pour les tuyaux

si qqun a dauters experiences sur garagesale ou sur isale en version fr ?

merci d'avance


----------



## clac1 (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Lorsque, dans le planificateur, je vérifie mon annonce, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :
37 - Les données saisies pour la balise <Item.ShippingDetails> sont manquantes ou ne sont pas valides. Veuillez vérifier les documents API.

Dans les informations d'expédition, je ne peux rien renseigner dans l'onglet Général (tous les champs sont bloqués), mais je renseigne les frais d'envoi dans Expédiions nationales et Expéditions internationales.

Avez-vous déja rencontré cette erreur ? Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre mon problème ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Laurent_h (11 Février 2008)

clac1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Lorsque, dans le planificateur, je vérifie mon annonce, j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :
> 37 - Les données saisies pour la balise <Item.ShippingDetails> sont manquantes ou ne sont pas valides. Veuillez vérifier les documents API.
> ...




Bonsoir, 


Il faudrait déjà qu'on sache de quel logiciel tu parles


----------



## clac1 (11 Février 2008)

Oups...
Il s'agit de GarageSale 3.4.2 ...


----------



## flocech (11 Février 2008)

essaie cette version
je lai pas encore achete, jai realise 3 annonces gratos, 
je sais pas combien d'annonces gratuites tu as le droit
mais ca marche nickel, cest la version 4
http://www.iwascoding.de/downloads/GarageSale_4.0.1.dmg>


----------



## clac1 (12 Février 2008)

Merci de l'information ! 

J'ai téléchargé et installé cette version, mais j'ai la même erreur lors de l'activation d'un événement qui contient une enchère avec les frais d'envoi renseignés dans Expédiions nationales et Expéditions internationales :
37 - Les données saisies pour la balise <Item.ShippingDetails> sont manquantes ou ne sont pas valides. Veuillez vérifier les documents API.

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## flocech (15 Février 2008)

je vais essayer la version gratuite d 'isale pour comparer 
jarrive pas a me decider et a voir les avantages de chacun


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir 

J'utilise depuis aujourd'hui GarageSale  le logiciel est vraiment térrible 
Mais je viens de recevoir un message de eBay qui dit que : 

Cher vendeur,

Nous allons renforcer notre rÃ¨glement sur lutilisation de Javascript.
Dans les prochains jours, elle ne sera autorisÃ©e que dans certains cas et uniquement Ã  des utilisateurs remplissant certains critÃ¨res.

A lheure actuelle vous ne remplissez pas ces critÃ¨res.

Si vous souhaitez continuer Ã  utiliser du Javascript dans vos annonces une fois le rÃ¨glement renforcÃ© : 
vous devez vous faire vÃ©rifier par PayPal dans les prochaines semaines (sans aucune obligation par la suite de proposer PayPal comme mode de paiement dans vos annonces). Attention : ceci peut prendre jusquÃ  plusieurs semaines. En savoir plus 

Sinon, il vous reste quelques jours pour retirer le Javascript de vos annonces.

En savoir plus sur la modification du rÃ¨glement Javascript 

Nous vous remercions de votre comprÃ©hension,
eBay

qu'y a t il à craindre pour notre utilisation de ce logiciel ?


----------



## guytantakul (6 Mars 2008)

Ben rien, ils le disent eux-mêmes.
Tu as un compte paypal sans doute ? (sinon, tu vas être obligé d'en ouvrir un).
Après, il faut se faire vérifier (payer un euro et se le faire rembourser pour prouver sa domiciliation bancaire) et c'est bon.


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2008)

Mais JavaScript n'est il pas un langage de programmation, qu'a t il à voir dans l'affaire ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Mais JavaScript n'est il pas un langage de programmation, qu'a t il à voir dans l'affaire ?


Certains templates de GarageSale (modèle d'annonces) comportent certainement du javascript... par exemple ces modèles d'annonces qui comportent des miniatures des photos de l'objet vendu et qui affichent la photo en grand format dès qu'on passe la souris sur la miniature...


----------



## meskh (6 Mars 2008)

ok je vois un peu ieux de quoi il retourne .... :mouais: sans trop comprendre le rapport avec PayPal .... :sleep:


----------



## maousse (7 Mars 2008)

eh bien
javascript permet de faire une présentation plus jolie des annonces ebay.
ça donne de la souplesse au vendeur pour personnaliser sa page.
faille de sécurité potentielle, ou d'abus (ajout de pubs, popups, voire d'arnaques, trucs de ce genre).
ebay modifie son règlement pour limiter cela, et identifier parfaitement les gens qui pourraient être sources de problèmes.
paypal appartient à ebay, et possède un moyen d'identification sûr: le compte en banque.
tout se tient !

Bingo ! puzzle résolu !


----------



## meskh (7 Mars 2008)

bonjour

Donc si je comprends bien ce que tu avances Maousse, c'est que eBay entends limiter l'utilisation du JavaScript dans ses annonces. Or il semblerait que l'utilisation de GarageSale repose sur l'utilisation de JavaScript, donc ce logiciel risque de devenir problématique pour eBay .....


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien ce que tu avances Maousse, c'est que eBay entends limiter l'utilisation du JavaScript dans ses annonces. Or il semblerait que l'utilisation de GarageSale repose sur l'utilisation de JavaScript, donc ce logiciel risque de devenir problématique pour eBay .....


 

Mais non, il suffit de se créer un compte PayPal ! (qui entre nous est intéressant, malgré la commission prélevée, compte-tenu des assurances apportées tant au vendeur qu'à l'acheteur en passant par ce moyen de paiement)


----------



## meskh (7 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais non, il suffit de se créer un compte PayPal ! (qui entre nous est intéressant, malgré la commission prélevée, compte-tenu des assurances apportées tant au vendeur qu'à l'acheteur en passant par ce moyen de paiement)



certes.... :mouais:


----------



## maousse (9 Mars 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais non, il suffit de se créer un compte PayPal !


C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire, en expliquant un peu la raison du pourquoi 

Et c'est je pense le moyen de paiement le plus répandu et le plus sûr sur ebay (en tant qu'acheteur, je n'accepte et ne regarde que les annonces où je peux payer via paypal).


----------



## meskh (9 Mars 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Et c'est je pense le moyen de paiement le plus répandu et le plus sûr sur ebay (en tant qu'acheteur, je n'accepte et ne regarde que les annonces où je peux payer via paypal).



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi  mais on peut noter quand même l'opacité du message pour vous obliger à ouvrir un compte PayPal :mouais:


----------

